# A recipe for Cottage Cheese?



## lbb87 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a container of Cottage Cheese that's about to go bad. Does anyone know of a recipe I could use it in? I'd prefer to use it in a dessert type recipe but anything is fine. Although, since it is summer and therfore hot here, I don't want any recipes that involve baking it in the oven.

Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm thinking you could add some vanilla, ricotta and sugar (powdered?) in a blender and make a filling for dessert crepes, and then top with sliced berries.

Here are two more ideas that I found in our archives:


Molded Jello Salad


1 small pkg. lime jello
small can crushed pineapple
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup *cottage* cheese
1 cup Cool Whip

Dissolve jello in one cup of boiling water. Add pineapple, lemon juice, and sugar and mix well. Place in refrigerator. When almost set, add the *cottage* cheese and whipped cream. Return to refrigerator until set.


Easy jello Salad
1- lg can chunk pinnapele
1 to 2 lg cans mandrin oranges
1 container of cool whip
1 *cottage* cheese
1 -3 oz pkg any flavor jello (stawberry, orange my fav.)
mix the last three together and then add the fruit.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 23, 2005)

I just subbed cottage cheese for ricotta in a veggie lasagne recipe last week while at my Mom's. It turned out great! I'm sure it would have been just as tasty if it had been used in a meat-included lasagne.


Zereh


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2005)

Let me call my 7 yr old grandson...Jesse will put salt and pepper on it and eat it right up!
My mother used to make a light lunch out of cottage cheese and canned fruit.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is a good one. Also use it in pancakes, rolled up in tortillas with fruit, and in fruit parfaits.

Chocolate Mousse
1 egg
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1 tb cornstarch
1 tb cold water
1 c boiling water
2 tb instant coffee granules
1/2 c cottage or ricotta cheese
1/2 c milk, cold
1/4 c good quality cocoa powder
pinch of salt
sweetener to taste (sugar, honey, Equal, Splenda)

1.Combine egg, gelatin, cornstarch and cold water in blender or food processor. Blend to moisten gelatin and cornstarch. 
2.Add boiling water; blend until gelatin dissolves. Add remaining ingredients and blend until smooth. Chill until set. 
3.To serve, blend mixture until smooth and pour into dessert dishes. Serve immediately.


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2005)

kansas! Another winner! I'd begun to wonder where you'd been - I was missing your recipes. This one's going on the frige- I want to make it soon - thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

My mother, and now my sister make a molded jello salad similar to Jkath's molded jellow salad, except that it blends the cottage cheese and has walnut chunks in it as well.  My MOL makes the kind that Jkath makes, but again with the walnuts.

Another great thing to do with cottage cheese is to mix with canned fruit such as mandarin oranges, or diced peaches.  Then serve over a leaf of crisp iceburgh lettuce.  Chill before serving.

I've even replaced half of the cream cheese with cottage cheese that's been run through the blender in a cheese cake.  Came out really good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 2, 2005)

a few days late but here is one of my favorite - it has just the perfect amount of sweetness:


1 container cottage cheese
1 small can crushed pineapple
1 small package flavored jello (I like strawberry, but cherry works just as well)
1 container cool whip

Add jello to cool whip and mix well.  Then add cottage cheese and mix and then pineapple and mix.

Just keep in the refrigerator.  A wonderful dessert!


----------

